# SPYCRAFT Blood Money (OOC : Tactics)



## Luddite (Apr 11, 2002)

While we are seeing everyone get confused and sort of lossing control at the situatiion, Now may be a good time to start setting up some better standard opperating proceedures to help in the future.

The first thing that we need to address is communication.  Both in "Civilian" situations, like the African Dream, and more "Military" situations, like co-ordinating a raid on some facility.

A "Civilian" Situation is one were we are trying to blend-in and not look like trained killers.  In these situations, the only armour worn would be Tuxedo Liners or Lined Colthing.

Cell Phones are common place, but there are some limitations.  Anything pass three-way calling gets very cumbersome.  Also each "call" is tracable.

Radios, allow everyone to talk on the same frequncey at the same time.  However, it is more subject to being intercepted since anyone can tune in to the frequency.

Idealy there should be one or two people hanging back and acting as communications and co-ordination.  Everyone would then contact that person and they would relay the messages as needed.

What we can do in the Future.  For those people would "go inside" get them hands-free and vocie activated speed dail cell phones (may cost some budget points)  Those on the "outside" could do with regular Radios.

Any other ideas and Suggestions?

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2002)

I agree and like that... I can hang back in the more military actions and be a communication jockey... while the more social I can be in the thick of the "action."


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 11, 2002)

I had originally created Roman to be one of the "one or two people hanging back and acting as communications and co-ordination." which is why he's strong on hide, move-silently, stealth, traceless, and surveillance. 

It's also why he hasn't had direct contact with the CPG, Neilan or the soldiers. Well, the soldiers because he hasn't seen them yet. 

I volunteer to stay in the back and "spy" on people and relay messages. Roman has no armor, carries only a light weapon, and really isn't all that good at combat.

Tokiwong definitely needs to be out front and in the mix during social encounters. The dude is a great faceman!


----------



## Kareem_Amirr (Apr 11, 2002)

I also think to facilitate communication and to confuse listening enemies, we need a Maneuver system. Here's what I've worked out so far:

1. Attack
2. Fall Back
3. Take Cover

Maybe we could get those earpiece radios like they have in the movies.

Roman, given your superior tactical situation (flanking the bad guys) we could really use you in the upcoming brawl. At the very least, a foe behind them will distract the bad guys. I don't want a prolonged fight with 4 thugs with automatic weapons. Too many things can go wrong. If Ghost can contact us while she's in the bathroom, we can withdraw, hold them off for a couple minutes, and I can remote drive the Jeep to an alley for easy escape.


----------



## Alexander Roman (Apr 11, 2002)

Kareem_Amirr said:
			
		

> *Roman, given your superior tactical situation (flanking the bad guys) we could really use you in the upcoming brawl. At the very least, a foe behind them will distract the bad guys.  *



Problem is that Roman doesn't know that the soldiers are even exist yet. Once he sees them, I'll say what I'm going to do.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 11, 2002)

This all works for me... and thanx for the compliment I try... at least...


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 11, 2002)

Well... I don't know how much GhostFox can contribute to a "social" event. She's relatively good at what she does - covert entry and infiltration. She has SOME social skills: Bluff, Languages, but she will never be as good as a faceman. 

She isn't half bad in ranged combat

It also looks like she is the only one skilled in Demolitions.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 13, 2002)

*Making Neilan and Ally*

Since we have the opportunity, do we want to make Neilan an ally?  

It depends on what he can do for us.  He is retired CIA and knows the ropes.  If he is willing, he may make a good preliminary surveillance.  Otherwise he would still be useful in dealing with the CIA.  

In my oppinon, allies of any nature are always good to have.  Even if we use him once a Season.

What do others think?

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 13, 2002)

Recruit the lout.. you never know when his expereince will come in handy I say


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 13, 2002)

Since I don't have my book with me, does this recruitment "cost" the team any thing? 

If not, contacts/allies with information are always useful - but I guess we need to make a decision if we can trust him to keep our operations and identities secret.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 13, 2002)

The "Cost" would be having Ghost spend an action die to move him from Helpful to Ally, then having Roman spend an action die to set him up with a new ID and Cover. 

I have already spent my last die to get information out of him for now. 

However, I would defer to Game Control to tell us what we will get for what we invest.

-Luddite


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 13, 2002)

Ahh. OK. Thanks. 

If you & the others think it is worth the AD, then I say we go for it.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 13, 2002)

First of all; Neilan isn't retired CIA.  He's been ''exiled'' here.  Control has hinted that it might be because of a drinking problem (during the opening speech).  But of course, it might be the other way around; if you were exiled to Zimbabwe, wouldn't you start drinking?

Second of all, if you make an ally out of him there is no immediate payoff in this serial.  He is already friendly enough to provide you with all the info you need.

But if he becomes an ally he would become a permanent contact for the team, a contact owing much more loyalty to the players than to the Foundation.

If you can succeed a favor check and convince the Foundation to use its contact inside the CIA in order to have Neilan reassigned elsewhere, he could become a very useful contact.  Especially if he's reassigned to Langley (CIA's HQ) until his retirement.  Having him reassigned to one of the major European capitals wouldn't be bad either.

BTW; he doesn't need to be an ''Ally'' to be useful.  With Luddite's AD he is already ''Helpful'' which isn't half bad.  These dispositions only determine how far and how much risk an NPC will take to help (or hinder) you.  An ''Ally'', for example, would risk his job and his life without hesitation.  A ''Helpful'' NPC is still willing to go to great lenght but his loyalty is not unconditional.  

But ''Helpful'' or ''Ally'', you absolutely need to get him out of Zimbabwe if you wish to use him as a contact.  I have no plan to send you back to Zimbabwe once this business is done!


----------



## Luddite (Apr 13, 2002)

Okay.  Thanks for the clarification.  But at this point, I believe that Roman will work on getting him out of Zimbawe, and somewhere "nice."  Langely would be nice.

My guess is that about once a serial, after this one, we would be able to use him as a bonus in getting some info or favor check.  Of course he may call on us for a favor as well. 

-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 14, 2002)

*African Dream : Post Mortum*

Well that was fun.  Even though at the begining I was worried that everyone went their own direction, everyone was able to add their own spice to it.  Kudos to all.

-Luddite


----------



## GWolf (Apr 14, 2002)

looking for any players?


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 14, 2002)

<<Well that was fun. Even though at the begining I was worried that everyone went their own direction, everyone was able to add their own spice to it. Kudos to all. 

-Luddite>>

I guess the mess was a good thing after all. We survived it, saved the contact, found out a little more about each other (ourselves too), and what each of us has to offer to the team. "A pat on the back for everyone!"

By the way Game Control - great ruling on the tire and the difficulty of the shot. I also could not find a rule for a called shot. As I was trying to anticipate what you would do, I was thinking along the same lines (considering the size and cover the car provided to the tire). - Very fair. Good call and great job so far with the game.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 15, 2002)

Steel Ronin said:
			
		

> * By the way Game Control - great ruling on the tire and the difficulty of the shot. I also could not find a rule for a called shot. As I was trying to anticipate what you would do, I was thinking along the same lines (considering the size and cover the car provided to the tire). - Very fair. Good call and great job so far with the game. *




Yeah, maybe a little too fair. 

I'm a little worried that this might happen every single chase.

Basicly, the way I ran it, you got a critical success for free.

I think next time I'll require an AD before attempting the shot.  It would be more in line with the overall mechanics of the game.

Normally you roll a threat then expand an AD

For a call shot you'd expand an AD and then make a tougher than normal shot.  

Pros; you choose when to score a critical, you even have greater control on the effect of the critical.

Cons; you might fail and waste the AD!  You expanded the AD and yet you still have to beat a DC that is higher than normal.

This would be reasonably balanced and not game breaking, I believe.


----------



## Game Control (Apr 15, 2002)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *looking for any players? *




Sorry but I am not currently looking for more players.  At level 1, having 6 players in a game with 6 core class is a maximum IMO.


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 15, 2002)

<<I think next time I'll require an AD before attempting the shot. It would be more in line with the overall mechanics of the game. 

Normally you roll a threat then expand an AD 

For a call shot you'd expand an AD and then make a tougher than normal shot. >>


How would you like us to type this?


_Called Shot: I shoot at the tire and hope to cause it to explode.  (+6* 1/- O)_

Something like that?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey Ronin you can use the Sun-Machinegun I requisitioned earlier in the serial.. it has the CBQ modifier and a +1 to attack I beleive


----------



## Codename: GhostFox (Apr 15, 2002)

Who's going to interview the Doctor? Anyone care to join GhostFox and recon N'Gambe's place and conduct surveillance on Balladur? GhostFox could use some technical help since she doesn't have the surveillance skill and an extra pair of eyes or two can't hurt either.

Also if the recon group can borrow some gear it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 15, 2002)

so far Luddite and myself are interviewing the doctor


----------



## Steel Ronin (Apr 15, 2002)

Hey Ghost,

I could be the extra set of eyes. I could also cover a quick escape in case things got ugly. 

I am not well trained for either sneaking or bluffing/charming so - I'll help out where the rest of the team thinks I could be of most support.

(By the way, am I to use Tokiwong's submachine gun or did we end up purchasing another?)


----------



## Luddite (Apr 15, 2002)

Roman is also trained in surveillance.  And has good scouting and tactical skills.   

I would like Kareem to come with Kim and me.  He can be our driver and thus get the lay of MSF and talk to the techinicans at the base.  

So that spilts us into two teams for now.  One to head to MSF and one to recon Binga, and N'Gambe.  We should make sure we each have a camera. 

-Luddite


----------



## Luddite (Apr 18, 2002)

*It feels nice when I stop*

Okay, I am running out of ideas on how subtely get a chance to sit down and talk with Dr. Gournay.  I am almost at the point of sneaking in late at night, koshing him over the head, and dragging him out.   

Any ideas? 

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2002)

hmmm let me continue to butter her up and give you a chance to slip away and walk around... just give me some time... and then I will try to find a reason to split us up and give you chance... we know she/he is in the tent... just need some time


----------



## Luddite (Apr 18, 2002)

Silly me.  I missed a post.  

Poker and Atlantic City.  Time to play some cards later tonight. 

Though after a first scouting of the Lab, we still may want to arrange a late night stealth.  Two soldiers, but lots of patients.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 18, 2002)

Luddite said:
			
		

> *Silly me.  I missed a post.
> 
> Poker and Atlantic City.  Time to play some cards later tonight.
> 
> ...




Hey sounds good to me... very sweet... sounds good... Ghost-Fox and Green ronin can handle that... Kim will be spending some personal time with the Gaunthier... lady person... not like you would him LOL


----------



## Game Control (Apr 18, 2002)

Kim, if I may offer a suggestion; next time you make something up, be sure that the person you are lying to isn't more familiar with the subject than you are.  

Also, is you cover a priest or not?  I can't find the reference and it seems kind of important for me to know this given your flirting with Lana...


----------



## Luddite (Apr 18, 2002)

I think he shifted.  I have been proceeding as if he was my Graduate Assistant at Johns Hopkins. 

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 18, 2002)

Yeah, that'd make more sense.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2002)

Luddite ol' buddy ol pal time for the ol divide and conquer going to try and get Lana alone adn you go for Gournay... she don't like Gournay I am thinking so you handle that and I will handle her...


----------



## Game Control (Apr 19, 2002)

Of course, I'm going to let you do what you want, but I don't get it; why do you want to split Lana and Gournay?  And much more importantly if you are going to split, why is it Luddite that is handling Gournay alone?

Sure, Lana doesn't like Gournay.  But what better way to keep both your guardian angel (Lana) and target (Gournay) tied at the same spot while the other agent slips and does some nefarious deed if he needs to?

But the crucial point is that Gournay is potentially the most delicate of the two subjects to handle.  He's a friend of Beaujolais and _possibly_ of Balladur.  A slip in front of him could be much more disastrous for the mission than a slip in front of Lana.  Therefore how come the agent with no bluff skill is handling the potential lead to a terrorist while the Faceman is handling the touring guide?  I'm seeing a potential disaster here.

I'm sorry, I shouldn't hold your hand like that.  I know that freedom of choice is necessary in order to enjoy a roleplaying game.  

It's just that I see this as a player's mistake, not an agent's mistake and also as problem based on differing assumptions on the GC and PCs part.  

I doubt your secret agent characters, people trained specifically for this job, would make this kind of mistake.  In a P&P game I would have been able to give you tips before attempting the objective.  In a board game I can't and now I wouldn't want the players to be victim of a bad assumptions based on lack of communications.  

In the future, if you want to discuss general tactics with me, feel free to ask me a question here.  I'm in charge of the ''reality'' of the game and it's important that we see eye to eye as to what would be a smart plan VS what is a rookie's mistake.  

I think I might soon come up with a basic list of things an agent should keep in mind according to me.  You can post back with your own assumptions of how an agent is supposed to behave like and hopefully we'll reach the kind of understanding that occurs naturally in a P&P game.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 19, 2002)

I would also call it using wrong assumptions.  I think we were over reading Lana's Distaste for Gournay.  One thing that I was missing was a good idea of a how many Serior Staffers there were.  In the Hierarchy, where do Gournay and Lana meet?  And what was their professional relationship.

As such I think I will modify my last entry...if you don't mind.

(See change to post in MSF thread)

-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 19, 2002)

Lana VS Gournay.  

They don't really ''meet' in the hierarchy.  Lana is administration while Gournay is a practitioner.  They are both senior enough that they answer to only one person, the director of the camp.  You haven't met this person yet (The name's easy enough to come by; Gregory Van Den Abel, a belgian)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2002)

Just under the impression that it would be best Luddite knows all the info that we have on Gournay... and frankly I felt he would do better and I could distract Lana and learn more about the camp... and maybe Balladur... just my thoughts... it seemed like dividing the two would work best for the both of us... I hadn't realized Gournay was the more fragile of the two... since I had yet to meet him... I understand what you are saying... nd maybe we had the wrong assumption

just seemed right at the time... one I don't have a ny real knowledge of Medecine... two Luddite knows much more statistics and stuff and info on Gournay I just have cursory knowledge... but if you feel differently... thn okay


----------



## Luddite (Apr 19, 2002)

A common rule of Gaming : If the GM comes out and says something is realy a BAD idea. It is.  (Having been on both sides of this one  )

As such Lana is not someone to "ignore" as she too may have some connection.  Either directly or indirectly.  As long as we can take Lana and Gournay out to dinner, with out "insulting" any of the other staffers.

As for our cover, (with the GC permission) I would like to make a amendum.  Yes we are sent by the Red Cross, but we are primarialy Academic.  Myself being a young professor of Bio-Statisitcs, and others in our group are Stutents or Research/Graduate Assitants.  The rest are administrative support for the trip.

Right now I only brought one of the Assitants since this is just the first meeting to visit the camp.  The other studdents will be "assiting" in going though all the paper work.  

As such, since it is later, we can have other join us for dinner, since you were in town getting supplies.

-Luddite


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 19, 2002)

fine I hear yah... just going with the info presented and yes I know the rule of thumb just don't see where the problem is


----------



## Luddite (Apr 19, 2002)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *fine I hear yah... just going with the info presented and yes I know the rule of thumb just don't see where the problem is *




Neither do I, realy, but lets just say call it a Hunch.  Also as a player I would rather not split up.

Well, althoug my social skills are not bad, they are not great either.  (Diplomacy +4, and Sence Motive +4) So it would be better to have both of us, even if I attempt to do most of the talking.  You have a better knack.  And he is right, I have no Bluff.  Keep in mind that as a "Graduate Assitant" you dont need to know much about the field.  You are hear to learn from pratcial experience.  

Besides, You meet Mark Armstrong of the CDC in Atlanta before we left.  (The same as me meeting Beaujoails).  And you do have as much information as I do on all the subjects.  You had plenty of time to read my reports on what I found.

Also, when GC showed the Photo of Lana, I thought "Foil."  However, we don't have any in game clues to think that (or if you did give them then I did not see them) 

BTW after the "Director" is there any other Senior staffers on Par with Lana and Gournay?  

Lets go to dinner together.  Maybe meet up with Roman or Ghost.  And whlie we are out of the Camp, they can sneak in.

Would it be possible to do the Tour of the Labs before we head out of camp for dinner?


-Luddite


----------



## Game Control (Apr 19, 2002)

As I wrote before, Gournay is working overtime tonight.  You'd lose him if you go to the restaurant after the lab.  Otherwise, yes it is possible to arrange for the lab tour to be before the restaurant.

Senior staffers; a few more.  There are other senior doctors on an even footing with Gournay, the head of the lab and that's about it.

PS; I did give an ''in game'' hint that Gournay required some care to handle; I said he was a good poker player.  This implies he has a good bluff and sense motive skill.  

If you knew about the Spycraft rules for playing poker you'd know this for fact through metagaming knowledge (p.241, competitive game).  Even without this knowledge, I felt it was still an easy guess to assume that Gournay had those skills if he was a good enough poker player to pull a scam in Atlantic City with his buddy.  Maybe I was wrong.


----------



## Luddite (Apr 19, 2002)

Okay, lets go eat first.  I only want to get a sense of him right now.  Then arrange for a poker game later in the evening when he gets off shift.  We invite some of the other off-duty staffers as well if, they are interested.  

Create some type of "social" atmosphere away from the camp.  Maybe we could throw an improtu cocktail party back at the Lodge for the later evening.  That way it can be a social event but not strickly card playing.  And it will get more of the staffers out of the Camp for Ghost and who ever to sneak in.

Actauly, How about we do dinner and the Lab Tour, then call it an evening.  I will try to sneak the bug into the Lab.  Then tomarrow evening, we host a cocktail party at the Lodge for the Senior level staffers.  Durring that time, Ghost and one other can go and stealth into the camp to retrieve the Bug and see what else they can find.

-Luddite


PS: I will be out of touch this weekend.  Won't be back till Sunday Late.


----------

